# Roval Fusee Sl's or Mavics?



## mark381 (Mar 28, 2008)

In the UK and in the process of speccing up an S Works Roubaix frame, now just need to make the decision on the wheels, Roval Fusee SL's or Mavic Kysrium SL or SL Premiums. What are the thoughts on the roval,s, the are approx £100 cheaper, but relatively new.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

*Great question....Mavic's lead with reviews*

I am having a Tarmac SL2 built this week and decided to go with Mavics, though debating which level (SL Premium, Elites, or Aksium). Reviews on them are consistently positive - great looking wheel as well. I'm leaning toward the Elites, about half the cost of SL Premiums (approx. $600 vs. $1100) and onlyl 200 grams lighter.

For the record, I have not ridden the Mavics so am very interested in other opinions. Like you, I'd like to save a few dollars as well.....


----------

